# WOC- MUFE HD foundation NC42- NC44



## shadee (Apr 22, 2009)

I know summer is coming up and I am currently using shade 153 (NC42) and I know I will darken to NC43-NC44. Can I ask what everyone else is using if there are NC43-NC44 and have yellow undertones. I can't try different shades instore as UK shops do not stock MUFE so will have to order online.

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm about a NC43 & my shade is 155.


----------



## shadee (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_I'm about a NC43 & my shade is 155._

 
Thanks for responding michelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've read that 155 has biege undertones on sephora. Do you find it has yellow tones?


----------



## rocksta (Apr 22, 2009)

Make Up For Ever at Sephora

Their swatches are very accurate.


----------



## moonlit (Apr 22, 2009)

check out karla sugar's blog- google karla sugar and she has the swatches for all mufe hd foundation shades swatched on her hand


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Apr 23, 2009)

I am NC44 and I use 173


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm NC42 and I wear HD 153.


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm NC42/NC44 and in the MUFE HD I use the 170 and 173, I prefer the 173 because it seems to have a bit more yellow.


----------



## Portia73 (Apr 24, 2009)

Contact Guru Makeup Emporium, or Make up Provisions, they do ALL the HD foundation shades, Although Guru is cheaper. I should get paid commission from them as I'm so excited that i don't have to beg a friend to get it for me from america. Google it

I've ordered numbers 123, 128 and 153, lets see what matches me, I'm a NC42 in summer and NC40 in winter.

watch this space

Oh and they do the elusive eyeshadow number 92, that deep lovely purple.


----------



## shadee (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies girls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Portia73 Thanks for the website recommendations. I've used makeup provisions before and they didnt stock shade 153 last time i checked, but I see they've just added more shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've never heard of gurumakeupemporium before so thanks for the link.

Which site would you say is cheaper?

I think I'll order some more 153 as I'm running out and 170 for the summer.


----------



## Portia73 (Apr 24, 2009)

I found the Guru website cheaper. everything is a pound or so cheaper. It all adds up if you order a fair bit.


----------



## Phannimal (May 12, 2009)

I'm so glad I found this thread! I've been dying to check out MUFE foundation and now that I know the general foundation number NC42 wearers go for, I can finally check it out on my own and not insist or depend on having a Sephora sales associate try and color match me. (I've heard stories of people having to return or exchange their MUFE foundation because they went with what the sales associate reccommended). 

Thanks, loves!


----------



## moonlit (May 20, 2009)

I am gona post a swatch of 153 and 155 this weekend.. need to upload the pics.. 

I use 153 because I have yellow undertones

My friend uses 155, which is beige for pink undertones..


----------



## csdev (Jun 19, 2009)

I am around NC40-42ish - and I was matched to 170 in MUFE HD. Giving it a try this week, I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm an NC42, and I was matched with both 153 and 173. Since my forehead is darker than my cheeks, I went with 173 so I'm not ashy looking on top.


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 22, 2009)

My Studio Fix Powder is in NC42 and I was using 153 up until recently.  When I did swatches in Sephora with a SA and 170 seemed to be the next shade darker while maintaining the same undertones.  I found a lot of the shades in between were more beige or pink based.


----------



## __nini (Jul 12, 2009)

MAC-wise I don't even know what I am anymore NC 44/45 and MUFE 173 works. Winter however it's a tinge darker but it matches the rest of my body!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 22, 2009)

I am a pale NC42 and i got 153 and it is way too orange on me. This is to confusing, i have no idea what to get now..140?..155?


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

Is anyone using MUFE Full Cover Concealer with their HD foundation in the NC42-44 range? If so, can you please tell me what number your using? I'm having a really hard time deciding, and it seems that the concealers are really warm toned. So far I've looked at #10 and #12, any help would be appreciated!

P.S. I would be using it to cover acne scars on my face, not under the eye.


----------



## LatinaDoll (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi all. I'm sooo confused with which MUFE HD Foundation to get. Sadly i don't have a Sephora near me so i have to order most of my make up products online. In MAC i was matched up with NC45 but i find it to be too dark for me. In Chanel Vitalumiere i wear Walnut, which is a pinch dark for me but noT soo noticeable that i can't get away with it if needed. Can anyone suggest which MUFE shade to get? I have slight yellow undertone but not alot. Thanks alot ahead of time!


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_Hi everyone! 

Is anyone using MUFE Full Cover Concealer with their HD foundation in the NC42-44 range? If so, can you please tell me what number your using? I'm having a really hard time deciding, and it seems that the concealers are really warm toned. So far I've looked at #10 and #12, any help would be appreciated!

P.S. I would be using it to cover acne scars on my face, not under the eye._

 
Not sure whether anyone addressed this for you but I wear MUFE HD foundation on occasion (in #173) and I use their Full Cover Concealer in #12 for most marks on the face.

For information sake, I am typically an NC43-NC45 in most MAC foundations (my preference is Full Coverage though I also wear Studio Fix Powder). Under the eye I use MAC's Studio Finish concealer in NW40 regardless of whether I am wearing MAC or MUFE foundation.

Hope that helps.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrincessZmunda* 

 
_I am NC44 and I use 173_

 
That helps me tremendously b/c I always wanted to know what Mac shade I would be. I don't buy Mac anymore and when I did I had the wrong shade.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm glad I found this thread.  I am a MAC NC44 and was matched to MUFE Hd in #170

But after reading through this thread I will try 173 and see how it works.  But just for the record 170 was a perfect match when I tried it.  Perfecto.


----------



## jodhika1 (Sep 10, 2011)

It depends on what undertones you have. MUFE in 170 pulls more red than 173, which is olivey. I strongly advice anyone to color match themselves before getting one. Trust me my 170 is collecting dust. If you are an NC44 with strong yellow undertones, i think you'd be better off with another foundation. Unless you want to mix 153 with 173 and get your shade, which is effing pricey.


----------

